# طلب مساعدة في ايجاد أمثلة لمراكز توحد.. (مرفق صور للمبنى الجديد لمركز دبي للتوحد)



## نور غرغور (6 فبراير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*انا **طالبة عمارة** ومطلوب مني تصميم مركز لعلاج ورعاية الأطفال المصابين بالتوحد ..autism center*
*وجدت صعوبة في الحصول على أمثلة للدراسات الأولية:80: **ارجو المساعدة سواء بايجاد مساقط افقية او أي معلومات معمارية **..*
*نبذة** عن **مرض التوحد**:*
*التوحد (يطلق عليه أحياناً "التوحد الكلاسيكي") وهو الحالة التي تطلق على مجموعة من الاضطرابات النمائية التي تسمى باضطرابات طيف التوحد, يوصف التوحد بقصور في التفاعل الاجتماعي، مشاكل في التواصل اللفظي وغير اللفظي، ووجود حركات نمطية متكررة غريبة. *​ 
*ما مدى انتشار التوحد؟*
*يعتبر التوحد أكثر الاضطرابات النمائية شيوعاً، حيث ينتشر بنسبة إصابة واحدة **لكل 146 حالة ولادة، هذا يعني أن مليون ونصف أمريكي قد يكون لديه نوع من أنواع**التوحد، وهذا العدد في ازدياد.*​ 
*وهنا صور للمبنى الجديد لمركز دبي للتوحد dubai autism center*​ 
*




*​


----------



## نور غرغور (7 فبراير 2008)

*هذا* *المشروع ممكن يتشابه مع مركزرعاية الاطفال المعاقين من ناحية معايير السلامة ومن ناحية تقسيم المبنى الى جزء دراسي وتأهيلي وجزء معيشي*
* لكن الأقسام والوظائف تختلف لاختلاف الاعراض اللي بتظهر عند الطفل المتوحد وكذلك تخصص اقسام التأهيل *
*وبالتالي احتياجي حيكون لأمثلة متخصصة يعني مراكز توحد*​* والمشكلة الكبيرة اني مش لاقية اي امثلة لا على النت ولا في الكتب ارجوكم ساعدووووووني :80: :80: :80: *


----------



## نور غرغور (7 فبراير 2008)

مرض التوحد هو فعلا تحدي كبير في العلاج 
اذ ان المرض لا يعرف له سبب محدد 
بعض الدراسات التي اجريت بينت وجود خلل في انسجة الدماغ 
فقد يكون السبب هو تعطل بعض هذه الانسجه عن العمل 
ادت الى بروز هذه الاعراض 
وكما هو معروف فان التوحد يختلف من طفل لاخر في حدته 
وفي مجمل الاعراض المرضيه
بعض الاطفال يكونو عباقره في الرياضيات أو الموسيقى
لكنهم متخلفين من ناحية اجتماعيه​ 

والفلم الشهير رجل المطر صورهم في صورة دقيقه 
فهم ليسو متخلفين عقليا 
وليسو اسوياء اصحاء 
علقو بين العالمين​ 
Rain Man 




the real rain man





لا يمكن الشفاء من إضطراب التوحد بصورة كاملة ،
 لكن بالإمكان التخفيف من حدة الإضطراب عن طريق التدخل المبكر وتلقي التدريبات ،
 وإن كان في الصغر فهو أفضل بكثير ،،​


----------



## نور غرغور (10 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
أول طلب مساعدة من منتدى العمارة، ومفيش ولا رد؟؟ طب عالأقل تعليق :4:


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (10 فبراير 2008)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## وحش العمارة (10 فبراير 2008)

انشالة تنفعك هل النصيحة ..... انا طالبة عمارة مرة طلبو منا تصميم موتل بس مو عادي الو فروع كتير 
متطلبات كتيرة مثل متحف تابع له و مكتبة......اخ 
كان صعب الائي مشروع مشابة 
لكن اذا بترتبي افكارك وتجمعي الستاندر لكل طلب ومسار الحركة لكل وضيفة انشألة بطلع معك مشروع
بس طلب المشروع الي بدك يه بتهيألي صعب نلأي مثلة
الله يوفقك


----------



## وافي وافي (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا علي ما قدمتموة


----------



## نور غرغور (13 فبراير 2008)

salaheddin.ramadan ~ وافي وافي 

ألف شكر على الرد ..

.....................................................................................................

وحش العمارة 

ألف ألف شكر على النصيحة المفيدة جداً ..​


----------



## إشراق ريحان (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك
وجزاء الله كل خير بس ممكن نحصل المساقط


----------



## Interior Designer9 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ,
انا طالبة في التصميم الداخلي و مشروعي التخرج تصميم مركز لأطفال التوحد ....
ارجو المساعدة ..


----------

